# Le haut de mon écran vient de s'assombrir sur mon IMAC G5



## tvben (10 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

il y a 20 minutes, devant mes yeux ébahis, le haut de mon écran (oui, le haut seulement) s'est assombrit d'un coup. Maintenant, le haut de mon écran est moitié moins lumineux que le bas.

Cela fait un mois que j'ai acheté le dernier Imac G5 20". D'après vous, c'est une panne mécanique ou informatique. J'ai une caméra Isight sur la base aimantée fournit avec, je l'ai placé au dessus de l'écran. C'est peut-être ça qu'il n'a pas aimé.

Suis super déçu... s'il faut l'amener à réparer je n'aurais plus d'ordi pendant quelques jours, je vais devoir me trimbaler avec mon ordi ... la galère quoi !!!!

Et merde.  

BeN.


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2005)

oui: retour SAV car le tube de retro&#233;clairage est naze....


----------



## Phil2 (19 Mai 2006)

Chez moi c'est le bas qui s'assombrit de temps en temps. J'hésite à le ramener, car la "panne" n'est pour l'instant encore que rare, donc supportable, mais je suis bientôt en bout de garantie!
Cela risque-t-il encore se dégrader à votre avis?


----------



## r e m y (19 Mai 2006)

Phil2 a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi c'est le bas qui s'assombrit de temps en temps. J'hésite à le ramener, car la "panne" n'est pour l'instant encore que rare, donc supportable, mais je suis bientôt en bout de garantie!
> Cela risque-t-il encore se dégrader à votre avis?


 
OUI... et ce serait bête que ce soit 1 semaine après la fin de la garantie!


----------



## Max London (19 Mai 2006)

tvben a dit:
			
		

> [...]J'ai une caméra Isight sur la base aimantée fournit avec, je l'ai placé au dessus de l'écran. C'est peut-être ça qu'il n'a pas aimé[...]



C'est une possibilité mais ca m'étonnerais fortement...
Les pubs pour les iMac G5 (au début) étaient l'ordinateur plus l'iSight posée dessus.  Je ne pense pas qu'ils l'auraient mis en valeur si cela pouvait alterer la qualité de l'image


----------



## r e m y (20 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> C'est une possibilité mais ca m'étonnerais fortement...
> Les pubs pour les iMac G5 (au début) étaient l'ordinateur plus l'iSight posée dessus.  Je ne pense pas qu'ils l'auraient mis en valeur si cela pouvait alterer la qualité de l'image



C'est même prévu pour.... vu qu'ils ont placé spécialement une plaque métallique pour permettre de fixer l'iSight par son pied aimanté.


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> C'est même prévu pour.... vu qu'ils ont placé spécialement une plaque métallique pour permettre de fixer l'iSight par son pied aimanté.



Ah ouais?  Jsavais pas :ze:


----------



## jaguymac (3 Juin 2006)

J'ai le même problème sur mon Imac G5 Rev A. Au démarrage ou en sortie de veille toute la partie inférieur de l'écran est plus sombre que la partie supérieur. Je fais un rédemarrage voir 2 et l'image redevient uniforme de nouveau . J'ai téléphoné à l'applecare et ils m'ont fait faire un tas de manips . On va voir si ça le refait dans les jours prochains. Sinon ils me changeront surement l'écran.


----------

